# Seattle RBR ride



## waldo425

Hello boys and girls. I'm trying to get a Seattle RBR ride going for either late August or Early September. I want to get as many people out on this as possible. There's nothing really set in stone and suggestions are still being taken as to where to ride. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2650720


Where: Safeway in Issaquah. It is right off of Gilman boulevard. A map is attached bellow.

When: 10 AM is going to be the meet up time. This will give the people who are coming from farther away a chance to get there and will also give me a chance to wake up properly (I'm not really a morning person.) 

Afterwords: Libations, good times and of course food.

Who:

People who are coming: Waldo425, rcnute, kreger, borregokid, Fordy, s2ktaxi, tyro, TypeOne, Chilli.

Maybes: MisterAngular, VaughnA (post-ride libations)

Not coming: monkeybullit, oeh, Gnarly928, Stratocruiser, ?


----------



## Fordy

*I would be interested*

Here is a route idea...
http://www.mapmyride.com/view_route?r=821126935804386260


----------



## rcnute

I'm in (subject to scheduling).


----------



## Argentius

In, specific dates and schedule permitting.

Fordy, though, I think we ought to do something different than your idea. 100 miles with few bailout options might discourage some, and the Lake WA loop is, atmo, about the most boring ride you can do around here.

There were a few other ideas kicked around that I'd be for, either on the kitsap or olympic peninsulas, or an upper east side ride, that might rock.



waldo425 said:


> Hello boys and girls. I'm trying to get a Seattle RBR ride going for either late August or Early September. I want to get as many people out on this as possible. There's nothing really set in stone and suggestions are still being taken as to where to ride.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2650720


----------



## kreger

i second the upper east side. 

why wait till august or september? spring is nice.


----------



## Argentius

kreger said:


> i second the upper east side.
> 
> why wait till august or september? spring is nice.



I or some of us would probably ride in spring but if we want more than 3 people to show up, we have to make like the Smiths (These Things Take Time...)


----------



## Fordy

Upper east side? Where would that be? I'm open to most anything.


----------



## rcnute

The route JP organized a few years back was fun. Start in Bellevue or Renton maybe? I'm thinking 50 miles or so, a few hills...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

In if able to schedule off work. Somebody (Waldo) pick a weekend.


----------



## Fordy

*Lake Wa. Loop?*



Argentius said:


> the Lake WA loop is, atmo, about the most boring ride you can do around here.
> QUOTE]
> My route is alot more than the Lk. Wa. loop. Snoqualamie river valley is rural farming and open roads. The route is rural, urban, climbs, descents, and scenic. Not sure what is boring about this. I put it on the table to instigate some discussion. I don't care what route we ride. However I have two questions. What is upper east side? Is this a RBR Seattle ride or RBR Northwest ride. As far as I can tell "upper east side" may be Colville...fine with me...Do you have your own route suggestions?


----------



## s2ktaxi

how about this upper east ride? http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/redmond/510126241039122195


----------



## waldo425

OldEndicottHiway said:


> In if able to schedule off work. Somebody (Waldo) pick a weekend.


Alrighty, I guess now is when I have to step up and kinda call it. Anyone have objections with the Saturday August 28th? 

Seems that the majority of people are voting for a ride on the east side and to be honest that is kinda what I am in favor of too. I and several others here know the area and can chat routes. 

The route seems to be (or the one suggested by JP and me just winging it) 

Meet in Issaquah 
ride out to Carnation 
do some of the climbs (they aren't too big) either on the way there or back or both 
loop around through Redmond 
go down the lake road 
Anyone that wants to can go for one of the challenging climbs in the area --- the zoo road 
We all meet up at the pub in Issaquah, eat drink and make merry. 


I ran into Epicxt and his S/O last weekend at the MTB race and let them know about the intended ride. Ill probably run into them again at the next race or any other time and let them know any more info. Sorry that Ive been kinda slacking and lax about all the whole thing


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

waldo425 said:


> Meet in Issaquah
> ride out to Carnation
> do some of the climbs (they aren't too big) either on the way there or back or both
> loop around through Redmond
> go down the lake road
> Anyone that wants to can go for one of the challenging climbs in the area --- the zoo road
> We all meet up at the pub in Issaquah, eat drink and make merry.


That's similar to the route we've done on PNW RBR rides in the past. In fact, I still have the mini-site up for the ride we did a few years ago, as well as a photo gallery from 2006:

http://home.comcast.net/~marknstacey/RBR.html


----------



## tyro

I'm up for this. I'd be driving from Port Angeles. I missed the last time you guys came over a did the ridge.


----------



## waldo425

ChilliConCarnage said:


> That's similar to the route we've done on PNW RBR rides in the past. In fact, I still have the mini-site up for the ride we did a few years ago, as well as a photo gallery from 2006:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~marknstacey/RBR.html


Yeah that is really close to what I had in mind.


----------



## s2ktaxi

I lead a lot of rides in the area - you're all welcome to just join me on any of them...


----------



## Fordy

Do you have a schedule, affiliation etc.?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I believe S2KTaxi has led some of the CATS training rides for Cascade.

http://cascade.org/EandR/Activities_Calendar.cfm?query=cascadefreedailyride

I'd like to see more of a RBR-specific ride, since we can ride with Cascade anytime. With this much advance notice, we could get a pretty good turnout. As the date draws closer, post it in the lownge and we might even get some out-of-state visitors.

Any plans for post-ride libations would provide further incentive.


----------



## Gnarly 928

ChilliConCarnage said:


> I With this much advance notice, we could get a pretty good turnout. As the date draws closer, post it in the lownge and we might even get some out-of-state visitors.
> 
> How about something a bit more rural than the west side of the range? I know, "Seattle RBR ride" and all, but if there were something similar to OEH's Hillclimb of last summer I would certainly try to make the trip up from the Gorge again. Early Winters..Winthrop..Mt Baker..N-Cascades? Never ridden that area..Just an idea..


----------



## s2ktaxi

Fordy said:


> Do you have a schedule, affiliation etc.?


Most of my rides are posted on the Cascade site as free daily rides where you don't have to be a member to join the rides. I will also be co-leading the RAMROD Training Series (posted on the Redmond Cycling Club site). I brand my rides the EARTHDREAM Series (EAstside Ride The Hills DREAM Series) - typically Strenuous (18-21mph on flats) rides with Brisk (16-18) recovery rides. If you are on Facebook, I host the EARTHDREAM group there.


----------



## waldo425

ChilliConCarnage said:


> I believe S2KTaxi has led some of the CATS training rides for Cascade.
> 
> http://cascade.org/EandR/Activities_Calendar.cfm?query=cascadefreedailyride
> 
> *I'd like to see more of a RBR-specific ride, since we can ride with Cascade anytime.  With this much advance notice, we could get a pretty good turnout. As the date draws closer, post it in the lownge and we might even get some out-of-state visitors.*
> 
> Any plans for post-ride libations would provide further incentive.


Ive already posted in the Lounge. I hope to be able to get as many people as possible with a date that far out. Seems like there is some interest coming from out of state. 

Right now we are going to be finishing the ride at a pub. I'm going to investigate to see if there are any vegan/ vegetarian options for those who want it.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Update?


----------



## Argentius

Bump!


----------



## waldo425

I still want to do the ride. Unless there is wide spread dislike of the date and place of meeting I think that it should stay the same. We can meet in Issaquah and ride out to Carnation and back then make with drinks and merriment.


----------



## TypeOne

Alrighty then, I'm up for that Isq-Carn route on 8/28, and looking forward to meeting y'all.
Please tell me the secret handshake though.


----------



## waldo425

So what time is everyone thinking? I was thinking that we could ride at about noon or so.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I think the last time we did 9-10am.


----------



## monkeybullit

TypeOne said:


> Alrighty then, I'm up for that Isq-Carn route on 8/28, and looking forward to meeting y'all.
> Please tell me the secret handshake though.


Dang it! I'd love to join y'all, but that's the final Lake WA Velo race and I'll be out that way at about 9:00 racing and probably not going to be up for a ride afterward. Have a good ride y'all!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

I'm out. I thought this thing was dead in the water long ago, so I never pre-arranged my schedule.

Waldo, Arg, JP I'll really miss riding with you guys again... you're good peeps.

TypeOne, no secret handshake, just steer clear of JP as I hear he makes grown men cry as a matter of course.

Edit to add: and Chillicon too??? Boy I really am going to miss out.  Sounds like a great crew brewing for this ride. You all enjoy, and...


----------



## Argentius

Really will miss your presence, OEH!

I'll save the in-joke about "you thought" for a little later...




OldEndicottHiway said:


> I'm out. I thought this thing was dead in the water long ago, so I
> never pre-arranged my schedule.
> 
> Waldo, Arg, JP I'll really miss riding with you guys again... you're good peeps.
> 
> TypeOne, no secret handshake, just steer clear of JP as I hear he makes grown men cry as a matter of course.
> 
> Edit to add: and Chillicon too??? Boy I really am going to miss out.  Sounds like a great crew brewing for this ride. You all enjoy, and...


----------



## rcnute

Aiight. I'm in. I have to ride over from Seattle and am not a morning person. How about 10:00 a.m. leaving from the Starbucks/grocery store in Issaquah where we started last time (was it QFC)?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I think it's a Safeway.

Incidentally, that evening of the 28th is the "5th Annual Seattle Bike-In" on Capitol Hill. Anybody ever went to one of these? Is it worth attending?

http://www.nwfilmforum.org/live/page/calendar/1380


----------



## MisterAngular

I'm in providing I can arrange a babysitter (for my 7 year old son).

Edit: Actually, I'm not sure now... looks like that's the same day/weekend as RAPSODY, which I'd really like to do.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Argentius said:


> Really will miss your presence, OEH!
> 
> *I'll save the in-joke about "you thought" for a little later*...



Deal.


----------



## kreger

so it sounds like 8-28 at 10 am at the issaquah qfc with a 18+ flat pace. can we update the original posting?

rcnute you looking for someone to ride over with from seattle? if so id like to join you


----------



## rcnute

kreger said:


> so it sounds like 8-28 at 10 am at the issaquah qfc with a 18+ flat pace. can we update the original posting?
> 
> rcnute you looking for someone to ride over with from seattle? if so id like to join you


Coolio--you pick the spot and I'll be there.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I'll be coming from West Seattle....


----------



## VaughnA

I won't have a bike but I might be there on Saturday the 28th depending on how my upcoming trip goes. I'll be arriving on the 21st or 22nd and staying until I'm done. I'll keep my eyes open and might be able to at least have a brew with some RBR/Lowjers while I'm there.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

VaughnA said:


> I won't have a bike ....


What size bike would you need?


----------



## VaughnA

ChilliConCarnage said:


> What size bike would you need?


56 (fixed or geared)... but as much (Little) as I've been riding this year I doubt I could keep up with anyone... And I'm not sure I'd be there for the ride anyway..


----------



## borregokid

*The 18+ flat pace*



kreger said:


> so it sounds like 8-28 at 10 am at the issaquah qfc with a 18+ flat pace. can we update the original posting?
> 
> rcnute you looking for someone to ride over with from seattle? if so id like to join you


This year the 18+ mph ride is starting to become more elusive than ever. Yesterday was my fastest ride for the last several months at 17.5 mph and fairly hilly. You can train all you want but you cant stop time. I might have to check things out on the west side as I havent been over all year. Time flies I can remember if it was 2008 or 2007 when I came over for the RBR ride.


----------



## borregokid

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74093

I guess my memory is getting a little fuzzy, it was 2006 when I went over for the ride. If you click on the link there is a nice photo taken of everyone who participated in the ride. I am towards the back on the right side with the ubiquitous green vest.


----------



## rcnute

borregokid said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74093
> 
> I guess my memory is getting a little fuzzy, it was 2006 when I went over for the ride. If you click on the link there is a nice photo taken of everyone who participated in the ride. I am towards the back on the right side with the ubiquitous green vest.


borregokid put the hurt on us. :blush2:


----------



## Argentius

rcnute said:


> borregokid put the hurt on us. :blush2:


I missed that one. I think I hooked up with the group in 2007 for a similar ride, but there were very few of us there...

Contemplating the trek from T-town for thi ssucker, what's the headcount looking like? There was a lot of fizzle for a while, wasn't sure if this was going to go down after all, glad to hear it's still looking likely...


----------



## waldo425

Alrighty, so Safeway at 10 works for me. I may bring my fixed gear bike since it seems it will be a more social ride.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Argentius said:


> ...what's the headcount looking like? There was a lot of fizzle for a while, wasn't sure if this was going to go down after all, glad to hear it's still looking likely...


Headcount: 10ish? with a couple more "Maybe"s?

I think these are the people that have said they would come:: Waldo425, rcnute, kreger, Argentius, borregokid, Fordy, s2ktaxi, tyro, TypeOne, Chilli.

Maybes: MisterAngular, monkeybullit, VaughnA (post-ride libations)

Not coming: oeh, Gnarly928, Stratocruiser, ?

Anybody missing? Anybody contact JP?


----------



## VaughnA

If I happen to be in town I may try to come by to supply H&B to the survivors..


----------



## Argentius

waldo425 said:


> Alrighty, so Safeway at 10 works for me. I may bring my fixed gear bike since it seems it will be a more social ride.


Aw, don't do that, we gotta zoo hill go to up!


----------



## waldo425

Argentius said:


> Aw, don't do that, we gotta zoo hill go to up!


Hmm, any other hill and I may just go for it.


----------



## MisterAngular

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Not coming: MisterAngular, VaughnA, monkeybullit, oeh, Gnarly928, ?


You can put me in the "Maybe" category if you want. I'd _like_ to do RAPSODY but a challenging 170 mile ride is probably a bit much for my left knee. Doc says I probably have some IT band syndrome going on there.


----------



## waldo425

Just so everyone knows; I just updated the original post with the new info. The destination for afterwords still needs to be determined. I don't really know the area all too well.


----------



## rcnute

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Headcount: 9ish? Maybe?
> 
> I think these are the people that have said they would come:: Waldo425, rcnute, kreger, borregokid, Fordy, s2ktaxi, tyro, TypeOne, Chilli.
> 
> Maybes: MisterAngular, VaughnA (post-ride libations)
> 
> Not coming: monkeybullit, oeh, Gnarly928, Stratocruiser, ?
> 
> Anybody missing? Anybody contact JP?


I emailed him--I dunno if he has a brevet or permanent or something...


----------



## monkeybullit

What's the official route/mileage going to be? 

I'm a definite maybe now. My season is winding down and I think a ride at a reasonable hour instead of a race where I've got to get up at 5:00 sounds much more appealing.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

monkeybullit said:


> What's the official route/mileage going to be?


I don't know if we're planning on following the route we've done, but the distance of our previous rides were 36.99 miles.

(There's a map and a printable cue sheet here: http://home.comcast.net/~marknstacey/RBR.html )


----------



## waldo425

monkeybullit said:


> What's the official route/mileage going to be?
> 
> I'm a definite maybe now. My season is winding down and I think a ride at a reasonable hour instead of a race where I've got to get up at 5:00 sounds much more appealing.



I don't think that there is any official route. It should be around 34 - 44 miles depending on how the route pans out. It will be a social ride with a couple of challenges (couple hills and the zoo road) with regroupings when needed or on top of hills.


----------



## MisterAngular

Zoo hill, huh? Just found it on MapMyRide. Looks painful. And I've seen how quickly guys like Argentius can scoot up hills!


----------



## Argentius

MisterAngular said:


> Zoo hill, huh? Just found it on MapMyRide. Looks painful. And I've seen how quickly guys like Argentius can scoot up hills!


I'ts pretty short, but it's a good grade.


----------



## VaughnA

Even in my current shape I think I could do it. But alas it looks like I'm in there tomorrow evening and taking the redeye out on Friday night. If I have a free evening with enough warning I'll poast something in the lounge if anyone wants to buy me a beer;-)


----------



## waldo425

VaughnA said:


> Even in my current shape I think I could do it. But alas it looks like I'm in there tomorrow evening and taking the redeye out on Friday night. If I have a free evening with enough warning I'll poast something in the lounge if anyone wants to buy me a beer;-)


I'm in. We can chat photo stuff. 
If you want some abandoned buildings to shoot there are some in Issaquah and a bunch in North Bend if you have time free.


----------



## MisterAngular

Oh, I can do it. It's just the thought of trying to keep up with some of the "mountain goats" and "soul inhalers" that is painful.  

This route shows it climbing 1200 feet in under 3 miles, average grade around 7.5% with some parts at 13% (or higher since MMR tends to underestimate/over-average the grades).

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/issaquah/950128112904429110


----------



## waldo425

MisterAngular said:


> Zoo hill, huh? Just found it on MapMyRide. Looks painful. And I've seen how quickly guys like Argentius can scoot up hills!


I'm not going to lie --- it is tough. It has cracked me before. That being said it is a nice challenge if you pace yourself (I never do and always try to bomb up it.) 

I probably wont be going to incredibly fast up this climb since I have a race the night before and am not much of a climber anymore.


----------



## waldo425

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I'm out. I thought this thing was dead in the water long ago, so I never pre-arranged my schedule.
> 
> Waldo, Arg, JP I'll really miss riding with you guys again... you're good peeps.
> 
> TypeOne, no secret handshake, just steer clear of JP as I hear he makes grown men cry as a matter of course.
> 
> Edit to add: and Chillicon too??? Boy I really am going to miss out.  Sounds like a great crew brewing for this ride. You all enjoy, and...



I'm really sorry that I dropped the ball on this one  I really should have been more on top of things and kept posting updates.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

:mad2:


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Maybe not a bad thing - consistent with typical Seattle weather, current extended forecast calls for rain on the weekend of the 28th:









https://www.weather.com/weather/extended/USWA0395
:mad2: 

Of course, the weatherman is often wrong this far out (heck, they're often wrong predicitng tomorrow).

Still - in case of a downpour, does this become a watering hole meet-and-greet instead? Or does it get bumped?


----------



## rcnute

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Maybe not a bad thing - consistent with typical Seattle weather, current extended forecast calls for rain on the weekend of the 28th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.weather.com/weather/extended/USWA0395
> :mad2:
> 
> Of course, the weatherman is often wrong this far out (heck, they're often wrong predicitng tomorrow).
> 
> Still - in case of a downpour, does this become a watering hole meet-and-greet instead? Or does it get bumped?


Bring your fenders!


----------



## s2ktaxi

How about this route... I prefer Montreaux to Zoo Hill - nice wide bike lane...
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/issaquah/228128236692752574


----------



## VaughnA

waldo425 said:


> I'm in. We can chat photo stuff.
> If you want some abandoned buildings to shoot there are some in Issaquah and a bunch in North Bend if you have time free.


 Sounds good, I'll PM you when I get a better feel for what's going to happen this week..


----------



## rcnute

Folks, I hate to do this but I'm out of this one. We're moving to a new place and it's taking longer than expected to do all the moving, cleaning and what have you. Have fun and post pictures.


----------



## waldo425

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Maybe not a bad thing - consistent with typical Seattle weather, current extended forecast calls for rain on the weekend of the 28th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.weather.com/weather/extended/USWA0395
> :mad2:
> 
> Of course, the weatherman is often wrong this far out (heck, they're often wrong predicitng tomorrow).
> 
> Still - in case of a downpour, does this become a watering hole meet-and-greet instead? Or does it get bumped?



Hmmm, this presents an issue for me personally. My road bike doesn't have the spacing for fenders so whenever it rains I use my fixie which acts as my commuter right now. If it is raining I am of course willing to ride but it may not be a good idea to draft off me


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Extended forecast now shows NO rain, a touch cool with a high of 67°F and partly cloudy.



rcnute said:


> Folks, I hate to do this but I'm out of this one. We're moving to a new place and it's taking longer than expected to do all the moving, cleaning and what have you. Have fun and post pictures.


No RCNute and no JP? Awwww!

So, here's the revised headcount:

9 Coming: Waldo425, kreger, Argentius, borregokid, Fordy, s2ktaxi, tyro, TypeOne, Chilli.

2 Definite Maybes: MisterAngular, monkeybullit

Not coming: rcnute, oeh, Gnarly928, Stratocruiser, VaughnA , ?


----------



## JP

I'm in. See you all then. JP


----------



## s2ktaxi

How about this route?
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/issaquah/673128258513229472


----------



## Fordy

*Lots of good route ideas*

I'll be interested to see how it all gets sorted out....


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

JP said:


> I'm in. See you all then. JP


Great!

I also heard from B2 - he's a "maybe".

So, the updated roll call:

*10 Coming:* Waldo425, kreger, Argentius, borregokid, Fordy, s2ktaxi, tyro, TypeOne, JP, Chilli.

*3 Definite Maybes*: MisterAngular, monkeybullit, B2

Not coming: rcnute, oeh, Gnarly928, Stratocruiser, VaughnA , ?


----------



## borregokid

Yes 90% in unless some little kids spoil things. Been training for nothing all summer, just riding around. The wind has been especially bad or good depending how you like it. It took me one full hour-60 minutes to cover 12.5 miles with only one stop sign two days ago. The wind I think was close to 25 mph. In early july we had a 36 hour stretch where the winds were between 20 and 50mph. Ok , Gnarly if you read this its at least as windy here as the gorge.


----------



## JP

Hey, just FYI, Sunday after this ride, the Seattle Randonneurs are doing a 100K Mountain Populaire that also starts in Issaquah. It costs the princely price of zero dollars, and we will probably even give you a pin at the finish.

You know you want to. ;-)

http://www.seattlerando.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=333&Itemid=26


----------



## waldo425

JP said:


> Hey, just FYI, Sunday after this ride, the Seattle Randonneurs are doing a 100K Mountain Populaire that also starts in Issaquah. It costs the princely price of zero dollars, and we will probably even give you a pin at the finish.
> 
> You know you want to. ;-)
> 
> http://www.seattlerando.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=333&Itemid=26



Oye vey. I would love to but my legs just can't do that kind of distance right now.


----------



## Argentius

Will I get lost?



JP said:


> Hey, just FYI, Sunday after this ride, the Seattle Randonneurs are doing a 100K Mountain Populaire that also starts in Issaquah. It costs the princely price of zero dollars, and we will probably even give you a pin at the finish.
> 
> You know you want to. ;-)
> 
> http://www.seattlerando.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=333&Itemid=26


----------



## JP

Argentius said:


> Will I get lost?


You will not get lost. 

You can do as Fatty did and follow the blue shirts, or you can put a cue sheet on your bars. A fancy Berthoud bag or a ziplock will do.


----------



## smcnees

I want to be in for Saturday, I really do. I'm at the mercy of Grandma watching the kiddo which is never a sure bet. IF it works out, I'll be there. Please go easy on me.


----------



## MisterAngular

Quick update... I'm definitely NOT doing the RAPSODY ride, so chances are good I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## tethernaut

I plan to be there.
-Tethernaut


----------



## monkeybullit

Okay, I'm in! I assume I'll just be looking for the others cars in the lot with road bike on 'em.:thumbsup:


----------



## s2ktaxi

I got my dates mixed up and thought this ride was Sunday. I have a ride I am leading on Saturday out of Marymoor Park at 9am. So I won't be able to make this. Sorry.


----------



## Argentius

Ugh. Y'all read the thread in the lounge. I;ll see how it all feels in the morning but the ribs are pretty sore. Don;t wait up on me, kids.


----------



## JP

Argent, even if you can't ride, swing by for coffee at the start.


----------



## Argentius

JP said:


> Argent, even if you can't ride, swing by for coffee at the start.


Thanks JP, I may, but I also note that it is ~45 miles from Tacoma to Issaquah... I'll see how I feel in the morning, and if I can find something worth doing up north with the Girl.


----------



## waldo425

monkeybullit said:


> Okay, I'm in! I assume I'll just be looking for the others cars in the lot with road bike on 'em.:thumbsup:


Like I said before Derby Days: Just look for the guy in the Safeway parking lot thats wearing orange. I'm hard to miss.


----------



## MisterAngular

Sorry to hear about your crash, Tyler.  Maybe a "recovery ride" would do ya some good! 



monkeybullit said:


> Okay, I'm in! I assume I'll just be looking for the others cars in the lot with road bike on 'em.:thumbsup:


I'll be driving a dark blue Audi S4 Avant (a.k.a. 'station wagon') with a white Cervelo R3 on top. See you guys soon.


----------



## MisterAngular

Excellent ride today and nice to meet some of you in person for the first time. Let's do it again soon! Maybe try Tacoma next time? Great riding, lots of hills, Pt. Defiance park, the Narrows Bridge, and awesome back roads over on the Gig Harbor side. Agentius can probably vouch for this idea.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Pictures posted in lownje thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2960522&posted=1#post2960522


----------



## MisterAngular

The route from yesterday:

http://www.mapmyride.com/route//wa/issaquah/557128310390255094


----------



## MisterAngular

Oops. Last post got duplicated. On the subject of "next time", here's a route I did last month from starting from my place in F.W., down through Tacoma, and across the bridge to Gig Harbor side.

http://www.mapmyride.com/view_route?r=882128011176931901

For a group ride, I would cut out the Federal Way part and add some more hills & scenic sections in Tacoma.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

MisterAngular said:


> Oops. On the subject of "next time", here's a route I did last month from starting from my place in F.W., down through Tacoma, and across the bridge to Gig Harbor side.
> 
> For a group ride, I would cut out the Federal Way part and add some more hills & scenic sections in Tacoma.


That sounds good to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

I hope you all had a great ride and decent weather. Sorry to have missed. I worked 16 hours straight yesterday so I'm _assuming_ you had more fun than I was having.  

Have a great rest of the year, everyone.


----------



## Fordy

Sounds good to me to. Can you map a route from FW out to Auburn, Black Diamond, Enumclaw, and maybe include a climb to Mud mountain Dam? I think that would be an interesting option also....


----------



## MisterAngular

Sure thing. Here's a fairly challenging 69 mile loop I did from my place out to Auburn, Flaming Geyser, Black Diamond, Mud Mountain Road, Lake Tapps and back.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/federal-way/346127827909028957

That was a hell of a day. It was July 4th, actually. First I got rained on (SOAKED, even though weather radar showed no significant precipitation), then I discovered part of the route below Lake Tapps simply DOESN'T EXIST (no road), then the inner-thigh cramping started, and *finally* I flatted coming back into Federal Way and got to find out what an incredible PITA it is to stuff a tube into a Hutchinson tubeless tire. Anyone else ever have "one of those days [rides]"?


----------



## Fordy

*One of those days....*

It seems every ride has its own story behind it....


----------



## Argentius

ChilliConCarnage said:


> That sounds good to me. :thumbsup:


I should be healed up by then, whenever "then" is!


----------

